# ipod utilisé avant sur itunes pc pas reconnu sur itunes mac



## Léaléaléa (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon ipod, j'utilisai celui ci sur l'itunes de mon ancien pc et il fonctionnait correctement, désormais je possède un mac mais l'itunes de celui ci ne le "detecte" pas (alors que l'ipod est affiché sur le bureau)

Je débute avec mac et je ne sais vraiment pas comment m'y prendre pour qu'itunes synchronise l'ipod sur mon mac.

merci d'avance


----------



## iPadOne (24 Octobre 2010)

question bête ton itunes est-il a jour ?? (10.01) &#8230;. ca peux venir de ça


----------



## knowingme (9 Novembre 2010)

bonsoir, j'ai exactement le même problème, tous mes logiciels sont à jour et mon ipod s'affiche sur mon bureau mais pas dans itunes, je CRISE..... et ne sait pas quoi faire
Merci pour votre aide
Stéphanie


----------



## Mecyr (10 Novembre 2010)

Peut-être faut-il autoriser l'accès de cet ordinateur (à cocher dans l'onglet "store" de Itunes) ?


----------

